# Forum More Stuff Debate & Technical Discussion  Height of riser on steps ???

## Moondog55

Who and how did the minimum and maximum dimensions of steps come about?/ All my life ( from about 13 OK?? ) I have been complaining about the step height, at the legal minimum of 155 I  can take 3 steps up with a little effort, and when set at 190 I have no trouble at all taking 2 steps, but I would be happier with a higher rise say 255mm, one and a half steps up;  why am I not allowed to make comfortable steps?? Why do I have to cater for midgets for my own property??

----------


## jago

because Nanny said so! 
Well your home if ever sold will one day be the home to a vertically challenged person and they the powers that be conducted some tests on Australians and they found that they (aussies) have an aversion to stairs thats why they all live in bloody bungalows :2thumbsup:  
My 2 year old copes with stairs of 190mm no problem but her Nan freaks out! :Doh:

----------


## ringtail

We are all shrinking moondog. apparently there is some science behind it - somewhere,- that suggests 170 as the ideal comfort height

----------


## Moondog55

Shrinking??????? my bl***y son is 191cm tall and still growing, he has no trouble taking 3 steps at a time, we all need more exercise not less

----------


## ringtail

Wonder what the average height is for aussies ? Build em legal and just take 3 at a time, whats the prob ? I'm afraid you freakishly tall people are in the minority in this country - lol

----------


## Moondog55

I assume then sir you are one of those vertically challenged persons LOL

----------


## ringtail

Nah, I'm totally normal at 178 cm - just shy of six foot. You must have some dutch blood in ya.

----------


## jago

178 cms is my height 5'10"  ringtail 2 inches my friend is alot just ask a woman :Shock:

----------


## ringtail

women aren't that trivial, are they ?

----------


## Gaza

just build a ramp!!! :Sneaktongue:

----------


## Moondog55

Gaza we will have to one day when CC needs a chair but that still won't allow me to use a step I feel comfortable with.
Are the rules different for landings and platforms??

----------


## attie

> Are the rules different for landings and platforms

  Nope, not really, put them where you want. The old rule of thumb is 6 1/2" to 7 1/4" rise with a 10" going, play around with the rise to what suits you but don't muck around with the going to much especially if the stairs have a large span. You can stretch the going but don't diminish it

----------


## Moondog55

You know it completely sucks that I have to be unsafe and uncomfortable because some person in an office somewhere says what I need is wrong, old people and the infirm should not have greater rights than the able bodied.
When Cecile needs a chair or extra help I'll put in a ramp

----------


## ringtail

I still dont get it moondog. The BCA is there for a reason, and that reason is that to 99 % of Aussies a rise greater than 180 mm is not comfortable and the max of 190 is plain stupid. The ideal rise for the general population is is between 160 and 175. Your ideal rise of 255 mm would be like climbing a ladder and while I do feel for you, rules are rules and they are there for a reason. You are not the only one who will walk on those stairs and as such, they must be built for the masses. As for you been unsafe or uncomfortable, just take them 3 or 4 at a time if you reckon you have no problem doing so.

----------

